# Sunday night online game- player wanted



## miskip (Dec 19, 2003)

Hi,

I've got an opening in an online 3.5 edition game, every Sunday night, 8pm EST.  Its a custom but pretty standard setting.  Very character driven and currently running around level 12.  We've been playing for a while now so we are looking for someone for the long haul.  Had a couple of people start and then have to drop out, so please only respond if you are serious.  We are fun gamers ourselves though so don't worry about that.  Anyway, respond or email if you are interested.

Skip


----------



## miskip (Dec 30, 2003)

Come on people?  No one interested?  We are a bunch of fun wacky guys is all.  Sorry about the bump but the message is almost two weeks old and I'm still looking...


----------



## Epiphanis (Dec 30, 2003)

miskip said:
			
		

> Come on people?  No one interested?  We are a bunch of fun wacky guys is all.  Sorry about the bump but the message is almost two weeks old and I'm still looking...




Okay, I'd like to hear more.  Since you've been going for a while, what kinds of things have your PCs been doing?  Is there an interesting storyline going on now?


----------



## miskip (Dec 30, 2003)

We've been playing together for some time.  We play over the IRC but use kloogewerks to illustrate combat and tactical stuff.  This is probably about the 3rd campaign (and hence 3rd set of characters) we've done together.  

Currently the main storyline revolves around our wizard/fatespinner who is fighting his destiny to become a ruthless ruler of the world.  Actually works quite well with the fatespinner prestige class.  The other characters have their own personal reasons to adventure and their "subplots" are worked into the main story where it makes sense.  The game itself is character driven so the more ideas a player has the more and easier it is work that stuff in.

Not really sure if that answers your questions.  If you are interested you can always drop by during a game and just see how we play.  We also have a very incomplete website, but at least it does have game logs:

www.geocities.com/miskip


-John


----------



## Epiphanis (Jan 1, 2004)

I like your material on Gloranthia, and with your permission would like to try your campaign.  Could you send me character creation info?  Since you say your PCs are around level 12 I assume I wouldn't start at level 1.

It occurs to me that your campaign might be suitable for a character concept I've been kicking around for a while: a Fighter/Devoted Defender (the prestige class from Sword & Fist) who questions his self-worth because a previous ward had been killed on his watch.

I'm on Eastern Standard Time.  I'm available most Sundays but one Sunday a month I'm committed to a daytime event and wouldn't be available until around 8PM my time.  I hope this is okay since you said this is an evening campaign.

My email is otaku@unclebear.  Please contact me.


----------



## miskip (Jan 10, 2004)

I've tried emailing you a couple of times but I'm not sure if you've been recieving them.  Figured maybe through the board I could let you know I tried at least.


----------



## Arismir (Jan 14, 2004)

*A potential player*

I have very quickly browsed your website, and I would like to try out your campaign world.  

I was wondering if you would be interested in inviting an Ashandaeri-wielding expertise fighter.  (If you haven't read or reviewed the Wheel of Time RPG, an Ashandaeri is just a double weapon consisting of a staff and blade [d6/d8].)  But, anyways, if you don't have room I can always play another one of many character ideas to fit into your campaign.

If you could just respond to Jastbo2000@AOL.com, I would be very grateful.

Thank you for your time and I hope to hear from you soon.

Cordially,

Arismir "Windhawk" Kethel


----------



## miskip (Jan 16, 2004)

Great, emailed you and look forward to speaking with you.


----------



## MDSnowman (Jan 16, 2004)

I may be interested as well, send me any information you think is impertitive. ( ~Is always up for a good campaign~ )


----------

